# How soon can I start new dog on raw?



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

After reading the article Huly posted, I'd like to increase the amount of raw meals. I've have my new rescue, Piper for 1 week. How soon can I give her some raw meals? She did have 1 bout of bloody diarrhea, but that may be from the Pedigree she got when we were staying with our kids. (No, I would NEVER buy Pedigree). I have been giving her some Ziwi canned to entice her to eat. Stools have looked good (well maybe that's not the right term LOOL) for the past three days. Am I right in thinking that raw is so natural to a dog's system that it's unlikely to cause distress? Advice??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I started my kids slowly. A few bites here and there, slowly increasing it then I went to one meal a day freeze dried raw and 1 meal true raw.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I switched Rufus to raw the first day he was here. Granted, he didn't eat the first night because he didn't know it was food, but the next meal he had no problems. I haven't had any poop issues with the sudden switch.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

As long as her poo is normal you can go ahead and switch, I would never alter the diet of a dog with a digestive upset.
I swapped the two adult girls who were previously on rubbish kibble the day i brought them home without any issues. (Couldn't bear to even give them one meal of the revolting stuff they came with lol) It was ridiculously simple. I started with chicken portions (with bone) and added plain chicken to balance if their poos were too 'boney' ie white, dry, crumbly. I stayed with chicken only for the first week and then added each new protein gradually.
Some adult dogs switch better than others, many need a while to adapt to digesting bone, so go slowly with bone to begin with. Minced (ground) chicken with the bone in can be a good option if a dog struggles with whole bones.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm chicken (not punny) to feed her bone, especially with her history, so I'll start with just meat. Thanks!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You will need some bone content or you will get very loose stools, so try some minced chicken if you don't want to feed actual bones yet. What is her history food wise?


----------

